# 16ft. Richline V Hull Mod



## luvdlake (Mar 11, 2010)

Ok, So I am one of those guests that have been lurking around for some time now. Checking out all the cool mods you folks have been doing. I have a 14ft. Alumacraft Jon boat with a 5hp mariner and have been thinking of putting decks and whatnot into it. But it is just to small for all that. So Since I found this SWEET site. I have decided to buy a little bigger boat and start a restoration and a few mods to it. Last night I purchased this 1968 Richline 16ft. V-Hull. It has a 1978 Johnson 25hp motor, it also came with a decent tilt trailer but all and all the thing is pritty ruff. I paid $900 for the entire package. So last night when I got it home, first thing I did was use a cherry picker to pull the motor off and then started the disassembley of the boats two bench seats and all the little bolts and extra hardware that has been added over the past 42 yrs, including removing the transom. I intend on this weekend taking the hull down to bare aluminum by sand blasting all the paint off. I will throw in some pics so yall can see. I love PICS>


----------



## Jim (Mar 11, 2010)

:WELCOME: Thanks for finally joining!  

Nice project boat! Looking forward to the restoration.


----------



## MeanMouth (Mar 11, 2010)

Yeah, welcome aboard TinBoats! Looks like you have a fun project ahead of you. Just remember to take and post pictures, because you just might help someone else who needs a good idea or helping hand.

Good luck!


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice ride! 

What are your plans for it?


----------



## switchback (Mar 11, 2010)

Welcome aboard. I just sold a 65 richline that I did 2 years ago. There are a few others on here with richlines also.

We like pics to, so keep them coming.


----------



## luvdlake (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for the warm Welcome. My plans are pritty simple, just to have a flat deck or floor the entire length of the boat with a coulple of livewells and a couple of bait wells in the floor, one set up front and a set in the rear. I am going to go with 3 pedastal seats spaced evenley down the center of the boat. Since I do mostly Jug and troutline fishing and some crappie and catfishing with rod and reel. I very seldom bass fish and if I do I will more than likeley be in my float tub. Now I said I was going to start this weekend and sandblast the boat, and I did somewhat I bought a harbor freight 40 lbs. sandblaster tank and 300 lbs. of play sand. Started last night, I found out real quick that my 60gallon and 5hp air compressor does not put out enough CFM of air. Now it works and does a nice job,takes the paint right off to the metal really quick. but the compressor never shuts off. So needless to say I am not going to burn up the motor on my 700 dollar air compressor. I called this place this morning called Sooner Sandblasting just to get a idea on what it would cost to have it professionally done and to my surprize fearley cheap, only 150 dollars to do the outside and inside of the boat. So I took it to them this morning and they said it will be done by Monday morning. So anyways that is my progress report as of now.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 13, 2010)

Thats a really good price... beats the crap out of a wire wheel :lol:


----------



## luvdlake (Mar 15, 2010)

Well I got the boat back from the Sandblasting Shop, and all I have to say is WOW!!!! That was the best 150 bucks I have ever spent. Looks like a new boat.


----------



## BassNBob (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice job. That doesn't even look like the same boat.


----------



## MeanMouth (Mar 16, 2010)

Wow! Looks like a transformation already.


----------



## luvdlake (Mar 16, 2010)

So I ordered my Steelflex from Fasco, Jerry,,, man he is just a nice guy. Ordered 2 gallons of the cheaper stuff and just the plain old white in color. I was wondering about foam for flotation. Has anyone ever tried the spray in expanding foam from a aresol can, compared to just plain ol styrafoam board. I was wondering if it would still have the same flotation value as the foam board.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 16, 2010)

There has been a recent debate about spray foam. I used it without problems, while others had it absorb water. Go with the most conservative approach, and don't use it.


----------



## sturdi87 (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow, I am really impressed with the sandblasting, and the price, so much so it makes me sick!


----------



## luvdlake (Mar 26, 2010)

here is the first two coats of the white steelflex, I am not all that happy with the textured look from rolling it on. So I did a little experitmenting with a Bondo Applicator,,,,, WOW,,,, what a difference in the way it comes out using like a trowl to spread it on, Mirror like finish. "Smooth as a babies behind" So once these two coats dry I will sand the boat down with 120 grit sand paper to give it a little texture for the 2nd gallon to stick to, and will use the bondo applicator to apply it. Here are some pics of the first two coats, and a pic of the bondo applicator.


----------



## perchin (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice....if that works I'll be as happy as a pig in mud, I've been looking for a good way of applying the steelflex to my boat, and everything I've seen so far leaves an undesirable texture. Keep us posted on the results and post some pictures  The boat looks like a whole different boat from the first pictures. Good deal on the sandblasters. :mrgreen:


----------



## RStewart (Mar 27, 2010)

another richline. sweet. you are just down the road from me.


----------



## Nussy (Mar 28, 2010)

I like the bondo applicator idea!!! Never thought of that one. I can wait to see how the pics turn out. Did you use a foam roller or regular roller? Mine didn't get as textures as yours with the foam roller but it still has a texture. Jerry at Fasco said you could cover your hand in dishsoap to try to smooth the texture out, one it started to dry. I tried it and it didn't work too well.


----------



## luvdlake (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey Neighbor "Stew"... Well I applied the 2nd gallon and another two coats of the steelflex today. I started with the bondo applicator, but figured out real quick that I wasn't going to have enough paint to do the entire boat with just one coat. So I went on and used the roller. Nussy I used a 3" roller with 3/8" nap that was the shortest nap I could find, Thought about a foam roller but Wally World only had one on the shelf so I ended up buying the regular rollers, after I was finished rolling the 2nd coat on I did try to do what is called a Knock Down, This is what they due with some texturing of sheet rock, they apply the mud then once it starts to set up somewhat they come back with a trowl and knock down all the high spots, Except I used the bondo applicator, I did not like the looks of it at all so quickley I went back over it with the roller. Oh well so I guess I will just live with the textured look, who knows I might just grow to like it. Well anyways I am going to let this stuff harden up and then flip the boat upright and start on the transom and flooring. untill then yall be good. I will post some pics once the paint has cured.


----------



## luvdlake (Mar 30, 2010)

So now, with the boat flipped right side up and 4 coats of steelflex all dried up I have started with the inside of the boat. I was going to use the Herculiner "Do it yourself bedliner stuff". But while I was at Walmart I checked out the automotive section and found this do it yourself bedliner made by "Rustolem" which is hopefully the better product. I know it was $50 dollars cheaper then the Herculiner stuff from Autozone. So I applied it to the inside of the boat. This stuff is no different then the hercliner stuff. I did my truck bed with the Herculiner stuff about ten years ago and was very pleased with it. Well here are some of the progress I have made so far. hope yall like.


----------



## SoFlaBassAddict (Mar 30, 2010)

Looks great so far.


----------



## luvdlake (Apr 4, 2010)

started the framing of the floor this weekend here is as far as I got.


----------



## luvdlake (Apr 11, 2010)

Its been fun doing this little boat, I am almost finished, a little wiring left to do and puttting the trailer back together and she will be complete. Thank goodness for that cause I am bout tired of spending money and I am really ready to go fishing.


----------



## Rubin56 (Apr 13, 2010)

Had a question, have you put on the validation decals on the Hull yet? And is it staying on. I know they said that Steel Flex can be slippery. I'm thinking of putting half way up.


----------



## heminator (May 1, 2010)

oh my god that is one sweet recon.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 1, 2010)

=D> =D> =D> =D> 


Looks very user friendly!


----------

